# Schutzleiterprüfung / Grenzwert [Profitest 204+]



## wackelkontakt (18 Mai 2017)

Tag zusammen, 

wir haben das Gerät Profitest 204+ im Einsatz und führen damit auch unsere Schutzleiterprüfungen durch. Das Gerät ist seit längerer Zeit mit einem Grenzwert von 611mΩ im Einsatz. Da ich jetzt die Prüfprotokolle überarbeite, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Grenzwert begeben. 

In der Norm 60204-1 unter 18.1 steht geschrieben "Prüfergebnis gut, wenn Widerstand etwa dem erwarteten Wert entspricht"

Ich messe aber auch den Widerstand und den Spannungsabfall an Gehäuseteilen oder an einem Motor-flansch. Wenn da nun ein 4mm² PE Kabel mit einer Länge von 10m hingeht, dann habe ich einen Wert zu erwarten von etwa 45mΩ. Aber das wäre direkt am Erdungspunkt gemessen. Ich möchte ja z. B am Motor-flansch messen.

Gibt es einen allgemeinen Wert, den man bei so etwas nehmen kann? Sollte ich eventuell eine Maschine mal komplett messen und dann den Höchsten Wert aber unter 500mΩ nehmen? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tommi (18 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

bei ortsfesten Betriebsmitteln nach VDE 0100-600 ist es meiner Meinung nach
ähnlich.
Wieviel Ohm darf der Schutzleiterwiderstand nach Länge und Querschnitt haben
plus Übergangswiderstände.
Dann gibt es da noch die Tabelle mit Schleifenwiderständen bezogen auf
Auslösecharakteristiken von Sicherungen und Automaten.
Daraus musst Du Dir Dein Ohmsüppchen kochen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Hesse (18 Mai 2017)

Ich kann nicht ganz folgen:

  geht es um die Schutzleiterprüfung des Profitest selbst (also die Eigenprüfung)
  oder um ein Gerät das mit dem Profitest geprüft wird?


  Ein Schutzleiterwiderstand von 0,611 Ohm ist schon mal sehr hoch da bedarf es schon einer 
Begründung.


----------



## atrius (18 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

die Grenzwerte sind ja abhängig des Leiterquerschnittes. Bei 4mm2 wären das 187mOhm und 1.4V Spannungsfall, 10s bei 10A Prüfstrom. Diese Grenzwerte sind beim 204+ bereits voreingestellt. Vor jeder Messung muss halt bei den Einstellungen einfach der entsprechende Leiterquerschnitt angewählt werden und die Grenzwerte sind drinn.
In der Bedienungsanleitung des Profitest 204+ (als pdf auch bei GMC zu finden) recht gut beschrieben.


Gruss,
MB


----------



## wackelkontakt (19 Mai 2017)

Hallo, 

@Hesse, es geht um eine Maschine, die vor Auslieferung eine Schutzleiterprüfung bekommt. 611mOhm ist der Grenzwert der eingestellt ist. Die Messpunkte ergeben immer einen Wert <100mOhm. 

@atrius, Ja das stimmt, diese Tabelle und Anleitungen habe ich auch gestern noch gefunden. Bei dem Profitest 204+ wird der Wert auch angepasst, je nachdem welche Charakteristik ich einsetze (Tommi erähnte es schon).

Das hilft mir aber auf alle fälle weiter. Ich werde den Grenzwert im Gerät nun auf jede Maschine ( Unterschiedliche Querschnitte) anpassen lassen. Somit sind wir auf der sicheren Seite und haben nicht mehr diesen Hohen Grenzwert eingestellt von 611mOhm.


----------

